# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Обновления конфигурации "Управление торговлей"

## danilov82@ya.

*ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
Собственно сама конфигурация! http://depositfiles.com/files/s7zbepkel

Обновление до версии 10.3.6.8 http://depositfiles.com/files/lwksd5fms

Обновление до версии 10.3.7.8 http://depositfiles.com/files/ku91olvkq

Обновление до версии 10.3.7.9 http://depositfiles.com/files/t12i7btku 

Обновление до версии 10.3.8.9 http://depositfiles.com/files/jd14fl9ts

_Добавлено через 8 минут 37 секунд_



> Собственно сама конфигурация! http://depositfiles.com/files/s7zbepkel
> 
> Обновление до версии 10.3.6.8 http://depositfiles.com/files/lwksd5fms
> 
> Обновление до версии 10.3.7.8 http://depositfiles.com/files/ku91olvkq
> 
> Обновление до версии 10.3.7.9 http://depositfiles.com/files/t12i7btku 
> 
> Обновление до версии 10.3.8.9 http://depositfiles.com/files/jd14fl9ts

----------

AndrewZloy (11.05.2014), angel_23 (09.11.2011), bigm (22.02.2016), embler (07.12.2011), Evgeny749 (15.03.2012), Fox_ik (13.11.2013), Grigoriy251 (06.04.2013), ivasek (05.01.2016), McWizard (19.05.2014), Romzes4 (01.01.2013), stormbalans (24.01.2012), toliktigr (23.06.2020), yura66 (01.02.2012)

----------


## danilov82@ya.

1C Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", Обновление до версии 10.3.11.4 от 27.04.2010 

http://depositfiles.com/files/i0tbdnblb

----------

Grigoriy251 (06.04.2013)

----------


## alexsmir

А что в эту ветку "1С: Предприятие 8.1. конфигурации для России-2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!" трудно было тоже самое поместить, надо еще одну (или) несколько создать?

----------


## danilov82@ya.

> А что в эту ветку "1С: Предприятие 8.1. конфигурации для России-2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!" трудно было тоже самое поместить, надо еще одну (или) несколько создать?


Там искать долго, а здесь все сразу

----------


## alexsmir

> Там искать долго, а здесь все сразу


Думаю, что если каждый пользователь будет придерживаться такого принципа, то и Ваши ссылки также придется искать долго. Есть на форме модераторы - они и определяют (установив правила), что можно, а что нельзя (правда на этом форуме они спокойно к бардаку относятся, на других за это штрафных баллов накидают и лишать права голоса). Успехов.

----------


## danilov82@ya.

> Думаю, что если каждый пользователь будет придерживаться такого принципа, то и Ваши ссылки также придется искать долго. Есть на форме модераторы - они и определяют (установив правила), что можно, а что нельзя (правда на этом форуме они спокойно к бардаку относятся, на других за это штрафных баллов накидают и лишать права голоса). Успехов.


В вашей фразе улавливаеттся АЛЧНОСТЬ! Данный форум создан для удобства!, а в этой теме оно усматривается

----------


## sergey_nev

Помогите кто-нибудь найти описание конфигурации "Управление торговлей для Беларуси ред.2". Оно в 3 томах идет. Может у кого в электронке есть:дайте ссылочку, или может в Минске кто может дать попользоваться. Готов даже купить. Очень нужно!!!  Помогите найти.  Пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## msmol

а может кто-то, пожалуйста, выложить апы для перехода с версии 10.3.3.3, т.е версии 10.3.4 и 10.3.5. Есть у кого такие?

----------


## kon-fu

Да, было бы очень даже неплохо получить апдейты с 10.3.3.3

----------


## osster

За тему мега респект, очень выручили, я вас всю ночь искал, честно!))

----------


## slava.poison

аффиигеть. полезнее темы яеще нае находил! самые нужные мне обновления))) реально тоже долго искал! ТС уважуха!огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angel_23

Спасибейшимо!!! 3 часа потратил на поиски 10.3.5.1

---------- Post added at 22:53 ---------- Previous post was at 22:47 ----------

Блин в архиве 10.3.8.9!!! где взять 10.3.5.1!!!!

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.3.3 от 06.02.2008*
скачать | зеркало

*
1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.5.1 от 10.06.2008*
Релиз предназначен для обновления версий 10.3.3.3, 10.3.4.14 
скачать | зеркало

----------

evt (06.01.2012), ivnin (02.09.2012), Nemo0000 (07.01.2013)

----------


## evt

> *1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.3.3 от 06.02.2008*
> скачать | зеркало
> 
> *
> 1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.5.1 от 10.06.2008*
> Релиз предназначен для обновления версий 10.3.3.3, 10.3.4.14 
> скачать | зеркало


а на 10.2.4.4 нет обновлений?

----------


## THEBESTolo4b

*vitamina*, подскажи пожалуйста, УТ 8.1 10.3.3.3 какое самое последнее обновление,и обязательно ли их ставить промежуточные обновления?
?

----------


## avda

10.3.13.2    07.09.2010    октябрьский выпуск 2010 г.    10.3.12.3, 10.3.13.1 
10.3.12.3    23.06.2010    августовский выпуск 2010 г.    10.3.11.4, 10.3.12.1 
10.3.11.4    27.04.2010    июньский выпуск 2010 г.    10.3.10.4, 10.3.11.3 
10.3.10.4    03.02.2010    мартовский выпуск 2010 г.    10.3.9.4 
10.3.9.4    30.12.2009    февральский выпуск 2010 г.    10.3.8.9, 10.3.9.3

а кто знает где скачать это

----------


## bacchusov

10.3.13.2
10.3.12.3
10.3.11.4
http://inq-brc.ru/index.php/files/211-file-1c

----------


## bes05

10.3.14  скачать дайте ссылку

----------


## bacchusov

10.3.14 есть только для 8.2. как раз по ссылке, которую я дал

----------


## yura66

Дайте ссылку на Обновление до версии 10.3.8.9 если есть у кого очень нужна

---------- Post added at 17:03 ---------- Previous post was at 16:49 ----------

И далее соответственно 10.3.9.4 ,10.3.10.4 ,10.3.11.4 ,10.3.12.3 ,10.3.13.2 ,101.3.14.3 ,10.3.14.5 помогите если есть у кого.

----------


## sale

Дайте ссылку пожалуйста  на обновление УТ 8.2 с 10.3.8.9 до версий 10.3.9.4 ,10.3.10.4 ,10.3.11.4 ,10.3.12.3 ,10.3.13.2 ,101.3.14.3 ,10.3.14.5 возможно ли какие обновления пропустить?

----------


## yura66

Пропустить можно токо 10.3.14.3   Остальные до 10.3.14.5 я ставил на платформу 8.1 потом конвертировал базу в 8.2 и потом ставил уже 10.3.14.5 на новой платформе.

----------

sale (03.02.2012)

----------


## sale

даже не знаю как быть

----------


## yura66

а в чем собственно говоря проблема то состоит ?

----------


## sale

рабтаю недавно - а гл бух хочет чтобы все обновления были - я ей сказала что ваша база 100 лет не обновлялась

----------


## yura66

Правильно сказал-)))

---------- Post added at 16:03 ---------- Previous post was at 16:02 ----------

щас ссылку дам где мне давали обнотвления если надо

---------- Post added at 16:05 ---------- Previous post was at 16:03 ----------

http://www.crack-forum.ru/showthread.php?t=20980&page=5

----------


## sale

))) спасибо все равно - здесь админы недавно конвертнули под 8.2 - две недели жду свертку базы - наверно бизнес план придумывают

----------


## kosoy2010

ссылочка на обновление до 10.3.3.3  не работает :( может кто дать рабочую ссылку?

----------


## kosoy2010

10.3.3.3 обновился теперь разыскиваю обновление 10.3.7.8 :)

----------


## Psihoz2010

10.3.7.8 мертвая ссылка, дайте ссылочку кто нибудь плиз!


Все, нашел тут же. 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post226005

----------


## enc0der

а есть у кого обновление  10.2.13.1
а то ща стоит УТ 10.2.8.2 БАЗОВАЯ
она на 10.3 вроде как сразу не апдейтиццо

или посоветуйте что мне сделать лучше для обновы базы

----------


## rom2416

> а есть у кого обновление  10.2.13.1
> а то ща стоит УТ 10.2.8.2 БАЗОВАЯ
> она на 10.3 вроде как сразу не апдейтиццо
> 
> или посоветуйте что мне сделать лучше для обновы базы


 Сделай обновление вручную... Скачай файл .cf нужной версии и сделай себе обновление... Таким образом необязательно нужны промежуточные обновления, так как сама cf-ка будет содержать все изменения..

----------

enc0der (16.04.2012)

----------


## enc0der

сделал чистую базу с УТ 10.3.8.9 из них слепил для своей конфы файлы поставки и обновления 
вроде ровно обновился, но при запуске предприятия сначала окно тип легальная обнова или нет, а потом вылетает окно что нельзя обновляццо на эту версию конфы если у тебя раньше была версия ниже 10.2.13.1
и предложение закрыть предприятие, хотя если от предложения отказаццо, то вроде все ровно работает..... вопрос заключается в том, как убрать эту ошибку и очень критична она или нет?

----------


## rom2416

> сделал чистую базу с УТ 10.3.8.9 из них слепил для своей конфы файлы поставки и обновления 
> вроде ровно обновился, но при запуске предприятия сначала окно тип легальная обнова или нет, а потом вылетает окно что нельзя обновляццо на эту версию конфы если у тебя раньше была версия ниже 10.2.13.1
> и предложение закрыть предприятие, хотя если от предложения отказаццо, то вроде все ровно работает..... вопрос заключается в том, как убрать эту ошибку и очень критична она или нет?


 попробуй взять свою базу снять ее с поддержки и через пункт сравнение и объединение конфигураций дообновить до версии 10.3.8.9..  Делается это так открываешь свою старую базу в конфигураторе идешь в конфигурация-поддержка-настройки поддержки включаешь возможность редактирования.. Затем опять идешь в конфигурация-сравнение и объединение конфигураций указываешь свой .cf файл жмешь объединить.. Если все сделано правильно то после обновления поддержка должна снова восстановиться.. Удачи! Обязательно перед обновлением сделай резервную копию

----------

enc0der (18.04.2012)

----------


## enc0der

проблемма решена 
ошибка вылетала всеравно
 отладчиком поймал ошибку и там где он спрашивает версию ИБ просто сказал ему что она 10.2.13.1 и он обновился и стал нормально работать
спасибо за внимание

----------


## StalkerAkella

народ, срочно нужен setup или cf торговли 10.3.5.1 или ранее

----------


## melnik-aleksei

Присоединяюсь. Выложите плиз 10.3.5.1

----------


## Lnx05

> Присоединяюсь. Выложите плиз 10.3.5.1


http://dfiles.ru/files/mgutvhz8s

----------


## melnik-aleksei

*Lnx05*, спасибо, но это обновление, а у меня нет более ранних версий.
Есть полная установка 10.3.5.1?

----------


## LND

Народ, нужны 2 конфигурации УТ - 10.2.13.1 и 10.3.3.3
если у кого есть полные версии конфиг или сf-файлы, выложите плз...
Археология, млин :(

----------


## VovaNCHOGooD

Доброго времени суток! А не подскажите где достать обновления на 10.3 выше 10.3.18.3?

----------


## Ukei

> где достать обновления на 10.3 выше 10.3.18.3?


 - Скачивайте по ссылке из моей подписи.

----------

VovaNCHOGooD (03.06.2014)

----------


## VovaNCHOGooD

спасибо огромное

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.1.6.20 от 03.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## mors_vs

Обновление до версии 10.3.7.8 http://depositfiles.com/files/ku91olvkq
отсутствует , есть еще варианты ?

----------


## Ukei

> 10.3.7.8


 - Это ещё 8.1. Вам только этот релиз нужен?

----------


## Moriss

Приветствую, очень, ну прямо очень нужен cf 10.3.5.1 и cfu 10.3.7.8, если у  кого есть, заранее признателен!

----------


## fk2703

перезалейте, пожалуйста, обновление на "Управление торговлей" версии 10.3.9.4...

----------


## evvalab

пожалуйста перезалейте с сылки не работают  для перехода с версии 10.3.3.3, т.е версии 10.3.4 и 10.3.5.

----------


## Ukei

> пожалуйста перезалейте


 - Добавил в шапку темы ссылку на КАТАЛОГ РЕЛИЗОВ, посмотрите там.

----------


## lexanov

А как поставить конфигурацию? Ошибка выскакивает.

----------


## Ukei

> Ошибка выскакивает.


 - Телепаты в отпуске. Текст ошибки в студию! ;)

----------


## Artemh1

При установке выскакивает "Ошибка при инсталляции".

----------


## Ukei

> При установке выскакивает "Ошибка при инсталляции".


 - Какую версию Вы ставите?

----------


## Artemh1

> - Какую версию Вы ставите?


Просто конфигурацию

----------


## Ukei

> Просто конфигурацию


 - Вот именно её версию я и спрашиваю. ;)

----------


## markosyan

Помогите найти и скачать "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.34.1)

----------


## Ukei

> Помогите найти и скачать "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.34.1)


 - У меня в подписи, ссылка на типовые конфигурации. Либо в первом сообщении данной темы.

----------

lamzin (15.05.2021), mazatrackers (25.01.2018)

----------


## LeizaR

Можно ли обновить ссылки?) Потребовались обновления. База 10,3,6,8. Конвертированная была в 8.2. Теперь с сайта 1с скачанные обновления не поддерживаются. Доступа к полным дистрибутивам нет. чтоб самому переконвертировать конфигурации до 8.2 и обновить далее базу.

----------


## Ukei

> Можно ли обновить ссылки?


 - Прочитайте сообщение перед Вашим.

----------


## Kimbli

Где же вы раньше были! Сколько времени вас искал) И вправду очень дельная тема! Соглашусь с osster, спасибо большое)

----------


## morbid136

Здравствуйте! не сохранилось ни у кого 10.3.6.8 файлов обновления? буду очень признателен, в списке вечного архива нет

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте! не сохранилось ни у кого 10.3.6.8 файлов обновления? буду очень признателен, в списке вечного архива нет


 - В ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ по ссылке из 1-го сообщения смотрели?

----------


## morbid136

смотрел, как раз именно это обновление пропущено, а без него не могу дальше обновить
может все таки найдется добрый человек у которого есть это обновление :)

----------


## morbid136

> смотрел, как раз именно это обновление пропущено, а без него не могу дальше обновить
> может все таки найдется добрый человек у которого есть это обновление :)


мне нужна базовая версия

----------


## Argos69

есть у кого дистр обновления с 10.3.9.4 на 10.3.10.4?

----------


## mangust4

> есть у кого дистр обновления с 10.3.9.4 на 10.3.10.4?


Под платформу 8.2 - upsetup 10.3.10.4

----------


## mangust4

> есть у кого дистр обновления с 10.3.9.4 на 10.3.10.4?


Под платформу 8.1 - upsetup 10.3.10.4

----------


## alexsprinter

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для УТ 10.2

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для УТ 10.2


Добрый день!
Такая УТ  (10.*2*) — уже давно не обновляется... сейчас только 10.*3*

----------

